

Peer to Peer (P2P) in Flash Player 10 beta - prakash
http://justin.everett-church.com/index.php/2008/05/23/astrop2p/

======
wmf
This is useful mostly because it debunks some of the incorrect and unfounded
speculation about the topic.

